# Good Corded Drill to Around $100?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Most all the manufacturers have a good line of electric tools to compliment their battery powered group. Milwaukee, Dewalt, Makita, even Ryobi. You'd just have to check locally to see which one fits your budget.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Look for 3/8" variable speed reversable. My corded are all older but test the chuck to see how easily it grabs a drill bit.

Bud


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

for the most part they are industructable, I would look for a used one for around $30.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

A good Dewalt drill can be had for under $100. Had one for 20 years until I burnt the motor out using it to mix joint compound. Expect this one to last ALMOST as long. Fingers crossed.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why corded?
It's a real pain to have to drag a cord around everywhere you go.
I own at least 4 corded drills and have not used them in years.
Unless your going to be drilling 1/2 holes or doing some heavy duty mixing, a cordless one will be far more handy.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Cordless are optimal, no argument. But for sometimes use, you will always pick up the drill and the battery will be dead. On the flip side, I use my makitas every day, all day and keep 6 batteries going on charge. At the house, I have a lonely Milwaukee driver that I seldom use (yesterday to put up shades 8 screws) The batteries for it have been in the box for nearly 2 years and are still fully charged. It is amazing.


----------



## Longshot_HN (May 21, 2021)

If you go with cordless, (I would), then look at the whole line of tools to make sure your happy with the platform in case you want other tools in the future. You typically get locked to one manufacturer because of the batteries and the drill is the gateway drug usually. DeWalt trapped me with a drill and now I have multiple 20 v tools because I can't afford to maintain multiple sets of batteries for different brands. Thankfully I've been happy with DeWalt. Also most corded drills don't have clutches for torque control which is something that you'll want for driving screws.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

I have a milwaukee 3/8 corded that has been excellent. Cordless is more convenient, electric is more powerful, less expensive, more reliable. Never gets obsolete. Dewalt makes a similar drill. $77 at home depot. 









Milwaukee 3/8 in. 2,800 RPM Tradesman Drill 0240-20 - The Home Depot


The Milwaukee 3/8 in. Tradesman Drill features an 8 Amp motor and 0―2800 RPM to deliver the power and control you need when drilling in metal or wood and in fastening applications. The powerful motor and variable speed trigger enable fast drilling, while the all-metal gear case offers durability...



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

If you need more than just the drill, Skil has a kit perfect for homeowners with a lot of accessories.
Amazon has this for $79.99. More than most homeowners will need and less than you wanted to spend.
Check it out.

*Skil 7.5 Amp 1/2-in Corded Hammer Drill with 100pcs Drill Bit Set - HD182002*


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A pawn Shop, but test it well before buying.

Or a yard sale, 

I have a 1/2 " Craftsman that will break your arm, if you don't hold it proper.

Bought new 45 years ago, and it is never a dead battery. 

Just plug it in, and you be drilling.


ED


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

When I went shopping for my last cordless drill upgrade, I ended up with Makita. But I don't think I'd have made a mistake with DeWalt or Milwaukee. Shopping for corded? Same opinion. Lots of folks like Ryobi. I've always been disappointed with them.

Cordless, you need to consider the whole system, so you can use common batteries. Corded, buy the one you like. Take note of the RPM. I've noticed that it varies.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Big box blue has a DeWalt 1/2-in 7-Amp Corded Hammer Drill for $79. The 3/8-in model is only $59, both well within your budget.

However, you may want to consider spending the extra $40 and get the 1/2-in 10-Amp model. This will meet your current need and possible future needs and has more capacity with regards to drill bit sizes than a 3/8-inch model.

IMO you only want to buy a tool once and you want to get the best quality you can afford.

All my corded power tools have been a one-time purchase some going back 20+ years and all still function perfectly. Of course I did not acquire them all at once. I normally only buy as needed. However, if a tool I know I will eventually need comes up at a good sale price, I will buy it.


----------



## MassWineGuy (May 11, 2021)

Wow! Thank you so much, everyone.

Exactly what is a hammer drill? Main uses?

Which companies have the best warranties?


----------



## Longshot_HN (May 21, 2021)

MassWineGuy said:


> Wow! Thank you so much, everyone.
> 
> Exactly what is a hammer drill? Main uses?
> 
> Which companies have the best warranties?


Hammer Drills have a hammer setting for drilling into masonry. Downside is they tend to be heavier and more bulky. I have a hammer drill and a cordless drill. My hammer drill is a beast and great to have when you need it, but I mostly use my lighter smaller and less powerful cordless drill around the house.

I wouldn't buy a drill based on warranties. Chances are, if you break it, it's not a covered reason.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Since I used tools to make a living, I bought the best for the job and then best for my budget. I took good care of my tools and batteries are part of any cordless tool. That said, when I retired all the batteries were in good shape, but over the years, they are not holding a charge like they once did. 
Anything chemical slowly degrades, even when not used and some battery technologies may degrade faster than others. So IMHO, battery tools may be good for occasional but regular used. There are exceptions, but for "once in a great while" use, I recommend corded.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Missouri Bound said:


> If you need more than just the drill, Skil has a kit perfect for homeowners with a lot of accessories.
> Amazon has this for $79.99. More than most homeowners will need and less than you wanted to spend.
> Check it out.
> 
> *Skil 7.5 Amp 1/2-in Corded Hammer Drill with 100pcs Drill Bit Set - HD182002*


Mizzou ... problem with that is ... except for the classic worm drive saw, nothing skil makes today is any good. The bean counters have cheapened them to death. And for $3 more than the milwaukee i postsd you get 100 drill bits. How much quality do you get in a 3 cent drill bit?


----------



## Longshot_HN (May 21, 2021)

Here's my hierarchy of tools for the DIYer:

Craftsman - avoid- chanced hands recently after being in a tailspin... future unclear.
Ryobi - Decent get the job done stuff. Nothing fancy, sometimes when using you know it's second tier, but it'll work.
Dewalt, Makita, Milwalkee... all have good lines with strengths and weaknesses likely to be unnoticed unless you use them often.
Skil, PorterCable, Metabo - Have some good stuff, but seem to have some tools that are way better than others. Less consistent in overall product line depth.
Harbor Frieght - fine if you like to beat the **** out of your tools and don't mind them being disposable.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

I bought a used Skil corded drill at a yardsale for $10. Have been using it for years.
I keep waiting for it to die. I even caked the motor and bearings with drywall dust a couple times but it keeps going.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I am not necessarily brand loyal. I buy tools based on a combination of research, capability, needs and what I can afford.

My corded tools (not including bench tools) include;

DeWalt - drill, hammer drill, circular saw, RO sander.

Bosch – Router (used on router table), jig saw, pony router, electric planer

Porter-Cable - plunge router, belt sander


----------



## Longshot_HN (May 21, 2021)

Drachenfire said:


> I am not necessarily brand loyal. I buy tools based on a combination of research, capability, needs and what I can afford.
> 
> My corded tools (not including bench tools) include;
> 
> ...


I'm not loyal until you stick a battery on it. Then I have to be.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

MassWineGuy said:


> Mainly using it around the house for putting *screws into wood, sanding, etc*. It seems that some famous brands have slipped in quality. Which are the best these days?


I don’t know what sanding you expect to do with a drill. My experience is a wire brush in the drill works faster for what I want to do. Otherwise, I use a sander.

For driving screws in wood, I tend to use my drill drivers (cordless) not only because I don’t need the ext cord, but because you shift them to a lower rpm range for driving screws vs the high speed For drilling. Even with a variable speed on the trigger, I think the lower speed range is far superior to to drill speed only.

The other nice thing about a drill driver is a lot of them have a clutch. If you ever need to be real delicate with setting the screw (eg screwing into particle board) being able to set the clutch to slip before the screw starts spinning in the hole is extremely helpful.

Because it is damn hard to find a corded drill with a clutch (they seem to come to market and get discontinued quickly) I think you would be better off cordless. It’s been a long time since my corded drill has com off the shelf.

The other tool that I use for driving screws is an impact driver. When driving a lot of longer screws, your drill driver imparts some amount of torque to your wrist. With an impact driver, you avoid that. But you have to learn how to get off the trigger quickly. They will over drive screws if you are not careful/lack experience.

If you are going to be doing a lot of drilling/driving, go to a few stores with a large selection where you can handle some of these tools. Comfort fit and weight are different for most of us. So the best tool in my Hands isn’t necessarily the best for you. Once you narrow it down, then you can shop price.


----------



## Yaikut89 (Jun 12, 2021)

You can check DeWalt DCD777C2 cordless and brushless motor drill. Its contains many features like two lithium-ion batteries, modify-able speed control and good period of guarantee-warranty. It supports to work with wood, wall and light-metal. Easily and lightweight to carry effortless.


----------



## MassWineGuy (May 11, 2021)

Longshot_HN said:


> I'm not loyal until you stick a battery on it. Then I have to be.


I really don’t want to add to my battery collection.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

MassWineGuy said:


> I really don’t want to add to my battery collection.


I know how you feel. All my cordless tools are P-C 20v MAX except for my DeWalt gyroscopic screwdriver.

Recently my neighbor gave me a DeWalt 18v cordless drill and trim saw with 2 batteries and the charger. They are older models that use NiCd batteries. But hey, they are DeWalt, they work and they were free, how could I refuse? ...That would be rude.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Drachenfire said:


> I know how you feel. All my cordless tools are P-C 20v MAX except for my DeWalt gyroscopic screwdriver.
> 
> Recently my neighbor gave me a DeWalt 18v cordless drill and trim saw with 2 batteries and the charger. They are older models that use NiCd batteries. But hey, they are DeWalt, they work and they were free, how could I refuse? ...That would be rude.



Never pass up FREE, unless it's something Grandma's LYE soap won't clean off. 😁


ED


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> Recently my neighbor gave me a DeWalt 18v cordless drill and trim saw with 2 batteries and the charger.


Dewalt makes an adapter that allows use of the smaller 20v batteries in many of the 18v tools.









DEWALT 20-Volt MAX Lithium-Ion Battery Adapter for 18-Volt Tools DCA1820 - The Home Depot


Add versatility to your toolbox with the DEWALT DCA1820 20-Volt MAX to 18-Volt tool adapter. This adapter allows you to use selected DEWALT 20-Volt MAX Lithium Ion slide pack batteries with DEWALT 18-Volt



www.homedepot.com





If you search Amazon, there are knock off adapters as cheap as $15. (Not recommending them, just mentioning they exist)


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Oso954 said:


> Dewalt makes an adapter that allows use of the smaller 20v batteries in many of the 18v tools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did see those. I just need to decide if the $150 investment (adapter, batteries and charger) is worth it to me.


----------



## SA Schneider (May 7, 2021)

MassWineGuy said:


> I would be grateful for suggestions on a good quality corded power drill for no more than about $100. Less is good, too.
> 
> Mainly using it around the house for putting screws into wood, sanding, etc. It seems that some famous brands have slipped in quality. Which are the best these days?


Find a local tool repair house. They almost always have contractor grade tools that they have repaired but the owner has never picked up. These companies need to make space in their storage area and need to recoup their labor and parts from the repaired tool.

SA


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

At this point, you've probably made a choice, but FYI...

I've got a Bosch corded drill that's well under $100. It's a solid brand and plenty of power. While I've got several other drills on the DeWalt battery platform, sometimes nothing beats corded for power and longevity. For example, if drilling a bunch of pocket holes, (especially in harder woods), even some of the best cordless tools can fall down a bit. (Usually strong enough, but certainly don't last well; even with higher amp hour batteries.)

So if you can afford only one, (and don't anticipate being out of extension cord reach), corded works just fine. (And either Bosch or Dewalt should be reasonably reliable.)


----------



## MassWineGuy (May 11, 2021)

Which Bosch?


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

I would say any 3/8" corded Bosch that meets your price point will work for you. Or Dewalt or Milwaukee. Variable speed and a clutch are nice. But see which feels better to you when you pick it up.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Porter Cable used to be good. Not any longer. Stanley Black & Decker bought them and killed it's quality. Now the make bottom shelf stuff along the line of Ryobi.

Skil, again a good brand, was sold to Bosch for a few years, then resold from Bosch to Chevron HK who makes it's tool in Nanging China.

Metabo, good grinders. But there are multiple Metabos, the original Metabo and Metabo HPT which used to be Hitachi before they changed their name and sold the North American division and renamed it Metabo HPT. Metabo HPT makes pretty good nail guns.


----------



## MassWineGuy (May 11, 2021)

DeWalt? So which Metabo makes good drills?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

You are looking for a good drill to use around the house.
Go to Harbor Freight. They have corded drills starting at about $17.
You probably will never wear it out around the house.
If you do, you are out $17.
If you are worried that it will fail.....buy two....or three.
It will do everything a $100 drill will do except empty your wallet.


----------



## MassWineGuy (May 11, 2021)

I would, except Harbor Freight knowingly sells so many crappy products. And I won’t reward them for that. Some tools seem to be ok.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

MassWineGuy said:


> I would, except Harbor Freight knowingly sells so many crappy products. And I won’t reward them for that. Some tools seem to be ok.


What have you bought from Harbor Freight that hasn't worked out for you?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Missouri Bound said:


> What have you bought from Harbor Freight that hasn't worked out for you?



A Chicago Electric angle grinder.

It burned the brushes out, in less than 10 minutes.

So back it went, down the street I went, and got a B & D at wal-mart.

Yeah I know B & D is a poor grade also, but it worked for a couple of years.


ED


----------



## MassWineGuy (May 11, 2021)

Ok. I must step back a bit from what I said. The only thing I ever bought there was a random orbital polisher for my car a couple of years ago. The three times that I’ve used it seemed to go well. My comment was based on the high number of poor reviews their products get. Yes, there are also many positive reviews. But it’s the ones by disappointed owners that are most telling.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

MassWineGuy said:


> Ok. I must step back a bit from what I said. The only thing I ever bought there was a random orbital polisher for my car a couple of years ago. The three times that I’ve used it seemed to go well. My comment was based on the high number of poor reviews their products get. Yes, there are also many positive reviews. But it’s the ones by disappointed owners that are most telling.



I agree, they have good " LOANER" tools.

These are the ones that you keep around to LOAN out to people that have the Cajones to ask to borrow your tools. 

Then when you don't get them back, you are not out much.


ED


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

With corded drills you don't need brand loyalty. With cordless you do (unless you love being really inefficient in your spending.)

I have the same question - why corded vs. cordless? That might help us recommend something.

You want a hammer drill, i.e. a drill with a hammer option. Makes no sense not to in your price range.


----------

